# Fun dog shows in kent



## nat1979

If you know of any fun dog shows in kent could you post the details here

I am already going to the 
http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-shows-events/49831-dartford-companion-dog-show-obedience.html

and

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-shows-events/49878-paws-park-2009-hop-farm-kent-12-13-september.html

But wanted to know is there any more in kent this year


----------



## KittyOrochimaru

I'd like to know too! Would be my first time going to anything like this  I don't have a dog but i'd love to come see if i can?


----------



## dexter

theres one at Willesborough............... next to the windmill.just off junc 10 of M20 on August BH monday


----------



## nat1979

Date Event Where 
30/08/2009 Edenbridge & Oxted Show Ardenrun Showground, Tandridge Lane, Lingfield, Surrey, RH7 6LW

31/08/2009 Dog Show Willesborough Windmill, TN24 0QG

31/08/2009 Edenbridge & Oxted Show Ardenrun Showground, Tandridge Lane, Lingfield, Surrey, RH7 6LW

06/09/2009 Scruffs Dog Show EllenorLions Hospice, Coldharbour Road, Northfleet DA11 7HQ

06/09/2009 First Sunday of every month, dog walk Riverside Country Park, Rainham, Kent

06/09/2009 Fun Dog Show - Heavy Horse & Rural Craft Show Preston Farm, Shoreham, Sevenoaks, Kent, TN14 7UD

12/09/2009 Paws in the Park The Hop Farm, Paddock Wood, Tonbridge, Kent, TN12 6PY

13/09/2009 Companion Dog Show Croydon Road Recreation Ground, Beckenham BR3 3QL

13/09/2009 Paws in the Park The Hop Farm, Paddock Wood, Tonbridge, Kent, TN12 6PY

27/09/2009 Companion Dog Show Langley Village Hall, Langley, Nr Maidstone, Kent, ME17 3JY

http://www.petsinkent.co.uk/events.asp


----------



## nat1979

Scruffs 2009 - Our Companion Dog Show for all the family!
Sunday 6th September 2009 at the 
EllenorLions Hospice, Coldharbour Road, .
Many categories for both adults and child dog handlers:Northfleet DA11 7HQ

11am - 4pm Admission 50p Children under 5 free

Best Puppy, 6 Hairiest Legs, Best Look, Scruffiest, Fastest, Best Veteran, Waggiest Tail and more

Your Dog could before EllenorLions Scruffs Top Dog 2009!
Special Guests - The Southern Golden Retriever Display Team


----------



## Samkris1

Horse and dogs show


----------

